
NoSQL or SQL? Do you have to choose? - aespinoza
http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/blog/2011/10/07/nosql-or-sql-do-you-have-to-choose/
======
willvarfar
the author came across as very inexperienced and inexpert. Not compelling :(

